
Ongoing · Concur.next — Eleven Theses on Clojure - prakash
http://www.tbray.org/ongoing/When/200x/2009/12/01/Clojure-Theses
======
mike_organon
One of the inventors of XML has a hard time reading s-expressions. Okay.

~~~
mike_organon
It is a very good writeup. I like his point that Clojure sets a high bar for
concurrency features. His dislike of Lisp is my only disagreement.

~~~
cschep
I think he's going to get a lot of grief for that (his Lisp hating) here, but
it's hard to disagree with "most people (will) struggle with it".

I think the point is that most people will just tell him (me, also) to suck it
up and learn it anyway.

Fairs fair.

~~~
mcculley
I thought the point was that readability is important. There's a difference
between one's willingness and ability to learn a new language and read code
written in it and what is a good idea to foist upon the many others who will
read, extend, and maintain that code.

If you are building a system that you can't develop and maintain by yourself,
you have to think about what other people will "struggle with".

